# salad Shooters( corvette wheels) HELP!!!



## danmolina22 (Feb 7, 2009)

somebodyyy help me outtt. i wanna make this work
got some corvette salad shooters 16x9. 5 and want them on my mk3 gti. 
heard stories that its tough and risky but i've got the wheels so i might as well give it a shot. whoever is running them tell me what i need or if it can even be done with such a wide wheel. 
the car








the wheels minus the tires of course.








helppp






































_Modified by danmolina22 at 2:11 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

eh idk but if you find out the ET's i could find out if i could work.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: salad Shooters( corvette wheels) HELP!!! (danmolina22)*

9.5" up front is alot of wheel.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: salad Shooters( corvette wheels) HELP!!! (the.good.gli)*

you can make them work, the ex girlfriend had them on her mk3. im pretty sure it needed smaller tires to be pulled off. these were 205/45's maybe. i dont remember. these wheels poked alot, but they can be pulled off with the proper low and stretch










_Modified by sum1namedjames at 3:31 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

have it on my b4 wagon i am running 25mm adapters in the front and 35s in the back with a 205 40 front and a 215 45 in the rear they do poke they look really good


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7854

From perusing that thread, looks like they are +32.

Even with a 15mm adapter, you'd be pushing it.

I wouldn't run a 205/45 on a 9.5" but that's just me.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Check the wheels as most are staggered 16x8.5 et32 and 9.5 et38, but some sets are 8.5 all around. Let me know when you figure out what size you want.


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4729757-Adapter-settings-for-Corvette-Salad-Shooters

Fronts are 16x8.5 +32.

Rears are 16x9.5 +38.

Run four front wheels and you will be fine.


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

thats what real people do


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKATERKID247 said:


> thats what real people do


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

im running a 205 45 on my 9.5 DO IT lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKATERKID247 said:


> im running a 205 45 on my 9.5 DO IT lol


 Pictures for proof.


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

lol ok ill post pics of them later you will see haha i have 205 50s in the rear and 205 45s in the front


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKATERKID247 said:


> lol ok ill post pics of them later you will see haha i have 205 50s in the rear and 205 45s in the front


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

PICS 9.5 inch salad shooters with a 205/45 tire front and 205/50 rear with 25mm adapters front and 35 rears

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6108692247/


----------

